

France can now block suspected terrorism websites without a court order - neumino
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8003907/france-terrorist-child-pornography-website-law-censorship

======
paulhauggis
This is just a tactic by the government to control opposing opinions.

I fear this sort of control if and when the Internet is classified as a
utility.

